

DoJ Response to Ulbricht Accusation of Karpeles [pdf] - tptacek
http://cdn.arstechnica.net/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/Govt.motion.1.19.pdf

======
tptacek
Money grafs:

 _No such evidence was found. Instead, the evidence showed that the principal
basis for having suspected Mr. Karpeles prior to obtaining the search warrant
did not, in fact, establish a connection between Mr. Karepeles and Silk Road.
In particular, the evidence showed that, besides operating Mt. Gox, Mr.
Karpeles also ran a webhosting service known as “Kalyhost” (also known as
“AutoVPS.net”), which accepted Bitcoins among other forms of payment. Like any
webhosting service, such as “Amazon Web Services” or “GoDaddy.com,” Kalyhost
leased server space to its customers for them to use in setting up their own
websites. The “silkroadmarket.org” website belonged to a Kalyhost customer, as
evidenced, for example, by an email from the customer found in the email
account for Mr. Karpeles’ webhosting company, seeking assistance with a
customer-support question. (See Ex. B))._

 _The Kalyhost customer associated with the “silkroadmarket.org” website, the
investigation ultimately revealed, was the_ defendant.

~~~
SwellJoe
Which, if Karpeles were very bright and exhibited much forethought, could have
been entirely fabricated in order to provide evidence that he was not
involved.

Email cannot establish identity, without additional side-channel information
to verify it.

~~~
tptacek
Did you read the motion? They found a file on Ulbricht's computer in a folder
labeled "aliaces" with all of the passwords to the "silkroadmarket.com"
accounts. Did Karpeles put that there?

~~~
SwellJoe
That would be the additional information needed.

~~~
tptacek
Read the filing! It's a-m-a-z-i-n-g.

